# The End Of Furbearer Season In Arizona



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

A couple weeks ago I called up my brother-in-law to see if he was free for the last day of the season. With nothing on his calendar finally we set the date and I began planning a trip to a new area. I have had a couple spots that I've wanted to hunt for a while but never got around to doing it.

At 3:45 on Saturday we met up, loaded his gear into my truck, and started on our couple hour journey into the unknown. The weather was calling for a bit of a heat wave. So with that and a full moon we went into the day with low expectations as to not be bummed out should it not produce much! The first few stands were made along the route into the backcountry that I was really excited for. The 4th stand of the day brought us to a large valley between many boulder filled mountains. As we walked towards a dry wash in the center there was a decent amount of Fox sign. With the call 30 yards in between us I started the stand with baby rabbit sounds. Around a minute into calling at low volume I heard the bushes rustling at my 5 o'clock position. After a few seconds I panned over and there was a Coyote 15 feet away cruising behind the bushes I was in and another was right behind it! The first Coyote bailed into the creek and came back into view at 60 yards. I quickly adjusted my sticks and smacked my lips loudly. The Coyote stopped and looked back, a perfect broadside shot. The 17 Hornet barked and the Coyote ran off as if he wasn't injured! Upon inspection there was a cat claw bush that was just in front of the Coyote which took the full hit of the 20gr bullet. Bummer!

2 stands later we were setup in a thick wash. I had the shotgun and Matt was a bit away with the rifle watching the downwind area. All I could see was a 10 yard area around me and the call, and 1 large granite boulder straight ahead just past the bushes I was in. After hand calling for a while I switched to Fox distress on the e-caller. Just a couple minutes in a Fox appears on the rock in front of me. I had 1 hand on the shotgun and 1 on the remote. As I moved to position for the shot the Fox turned and looked at me! After a few seconds he turned away and I pulled up and shot quickly. The shot hit the Fox in the backside and literally flung him off the boulder! After a quick scream the Fox vanished and I heard no other noise. Upon calling off the stand Matt said that he saw the Fox run toward the wash after my shot. We scoured the area for 20 minutes and never found blood or the Fox!

On the next stand we decided to go straight for the Fox distress sound. We quickly set up in a clearing in the rocks and began the call. Just a minute in we see a Fox hard charging over the boulders from 100 yards out. Within seconds she was rounding the bush that the call was in and I flung some 1 shot at her and anchored the Fox 2 feet from the call. Matt had been scoped in the whole time but it wasn't ever in a big enough clearing to plan the shot. He watched as the pellets slammed the Fox to the ground. No other Fox showed after 10 more minutes on stand.

We were excited now as Fox seemed to be rolling into our call finally, but our excitement quickly turned south as the road over the next hill wasn't driveable in my vehicle. We would've needed a rock crawler or small side by side ATV to get into the rest of the country I had planned out. We decided to drive all the way out and head further North to another area that looked promising. After an Elk steak lunch we got back to calling. Despite a good amount of sign nothing showed in the next 4 stands.

The second to last stand put us on the edge of a large ravine that sat below a large mountain filled with rocks. We started off with some rabbit distress on this stand as we were hoping a cat would show. Well, a couple minutes into that I spotted a Fox working in quickly from about 45 yards. It headed to the downwind side of the call which put the Fox 10 feet in front of me! That would be great if I had my shotgun(which I almost took instead of my rifle). As it came out from the bush I got it in the crosshairs and lip squeaked. It stopped on a dime and I immediately placed the 3,850fps 20gr Vmax into its heart! The Fox flipped over and was done.

2 Coyotes and 3 Fox called this last day of Furbearer season in AZ. What a fun way to end the season!

- Mark












































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work on them Mark. The early heat has them laying low.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> Nice work on them Mark. The early heat has them laying low.


That's for sure Don. Heck, even in my higher elevation hunting grounds it never wa cold enough to kill off the fleas this winter. No good!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good work, Mark, and a fitting end to another great season! Hope you can try some of the Winchester Varmint X shotshells next season, because I'd sure like to hear how they perform.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go Mark, you had a great season !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Way to go Mark, you had a great season !!


Thanks Ed!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

glenway said:


> Good work, Mark, and a fitting end to another great season! Hope you can try some of the Winchester Varmint X shotshells next season, because I'd sure like to hear how they perform.


Thank you Glen. Yes I plan on getting a few boxes before next season. I've finally worked through most of the ammo I bought and will need to get some more before much hunting happens again. I'll definitely let you know how they do for me.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

glenway said:


> Good work, Mark, and a fitting end to another great season! Hope you can try some of the Winchester Varmint X shotshells next season, because I'd sure like to hear how they perform.


Glen,

Got a few boxes in and will post my results after some use this season!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

